# District 9 cover



## Vidboy10 (Jul 24, 2009)

Man this movie looks freaking awesome. To bad it's not coming out in Hong kong.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nobody cares? =/


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 25, 2009)

Hah, I'll watch this if it comes to the UK. Doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 25, 2009)

looks fantastic. Gonna see it first day


----------

